

Uber employees warned journalist that executives would spy on her - gordon_freeman
http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/18/7243081/uber-employees-warned-journalist-that-executives-would-spy-on-her

======
gordon_freeman
the original article from San Francisco magazine here:
[http://www.modernluxury.com/san-francisco/story/uber-
employe...](http://www.modernluxury.com/san-francisco/story/uber-employees-
warned-san-francisco-magazine-writer-executives-might-snoop-her)

